# Brush Bandit Chippers ?



## rahtreelimbs

A fellow climber is looking into buying a new chipper. He is considering a Brush Bandit 90 or 95 series. Any comments, complaints,moans or groans?


----------



## Menchhofer

We purchased new 90xp which is the better of the model (wider chute, 85hp, heavier frame, larger wheels, etc.) Was a very good machine. No problems............however, 3 years later traded for 250xp...totally different machine. Should have purchased it in the first place.

If all he is going to chip is smaller limbs( 9"), the 90 should be fine though.
With regards to removals and larger limbs.. go larger. Remember, size matters.

90xp probably would have been a little better if it was a diesel.
We all know the diesel is best way to go.


----------



## Treeman14

Too small. Go for the 250.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

How much money difference are we talking about between the 90 and 250?


----------



## Menchhofer

I would probably guess in the neighborhhood of a about $10,000.

Remember, the difference in performance will more than make up for the additional price.


----------



## Cicero

if you're going for a 250 step up for the Morbark 13. Will out chip and last longer than any 250. Keep in mind we sell Morbark, but seriously if you are resigned to spend upwards to 30K try one out for size. A little heavy, may be a drawback depending on your situation but an awesome chipper.


----------



## David Kendall

*Bandit model 90*

The model 90 Bandit is the best selling true 9inch in the world.
it has the highest second hand values.
Best chipper you will ever buy and the cheapest machine to own and oparate.
Go for the 86hp Perkins Diesel if you can.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Bandit Free Safety UpGrades 

Chipper Fatality 3-19-3, girl totally disappears


----------



## tophopper

Before i bought my morbark 2090(9"), I did a demo on a new bandit90 series. Honestly i thought it sucked totally. My 2090 is great, have near 600 hours on it, havent had any major problems, and it is easy to maintian. It has extra wide paddles on the disc and it has not been clogged or stopped up once since i bought it. 
Personally I would not but a bandit, i feel the morbarks are more well thought out and built more solidly.
Morbarks are a little more expensive though.


----------



## Striker

I'm not doubting what you say tophopper, but how do you get a morbark to not plug. In the six months we have had our 2100D in has been plugged about a dozen times. Guess who gets the job of cleaning it out .


----------



## Cicero

Sold a few 2100-D and have no clogging problems at all. Check your belt tension and your blade wear. That machine should get busy with the wood.


----------



## Striker

When it gets plugged I am not running it.I am either up in the bucket or on the ground dropping trees. I'm not sure what the knuckleheads are doing to plug it. One thing that has happened when i have run it is, material comming back over the feed roll, or trying to come back over the feed roll and jamming the roll. The machine has an oil-cooled Duetz engine on it, don't think that it was the factory engine. Six inch material will go right through,anything bigger you might have to play the feed bar, depending on the hardness of the material. Overall a pretty good machine. But needs more power.


----------



## Cicero

Yeah, that machine to my knowledge was never offered with a Duetz air cooled. Air cooled diesels are usually small...way to small for that chipper. We put 125 hp on every one of them. I actually called one of my customers to see if he had any problems with plugging and he has only plugged once in the almost two years he has owned the machine.


----------



## Traveler

*Bandit 65*

I just purchased a brush bandit 65,Is there anyway to make it chip smaller chips,It seems to chip long slivers that clog up the exit chute if u dont watch it carefully,Thanks Traveler


----------



## kennertree

Sounds like the knives are dull and/or the anvil is not set at the right clearence. Check those two and you should find your problem.


----------



## Mitchell

*Bb 90*

I am not very experienced with the different chippers, however I read a lot before I bought my second hand BB90. 
Here is alink to a thread concerning BB90's.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=866153#post866153

I suspect if your buddy has a small operation he would be better off in the long run with a BB90. My machine is very capable. I used a 6" vermeer previously; which other then its ability to be manhandled, sucked. 
I borrowed a new BC1000 and found my used BB90 even with the 37 horse to be in the same weight class. I have put a 100 of the 900 hours on mine without any problems. 

I think the bigger machines only pay if you are very busy with a good sized crew. Being able to tow it with any pickup on hand is nice. Having a low maintenance machine that can take a 6" log when needed is likely the better investment.


----------



## niv

If the budget go for the 200 or 250 my dealer has a used 2007 200 its just a better investment.


----------

